# Biscuits etc.



## Annette&Bertie (Nov 26, 2018)

I would like occasionally to have a biscuit with my coffee that doesn’t break the diabetic no no list.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Lyn68 (Nov 26, 2018)

When I went to the dietician I told them I ate the odd digestive they suggested I switch to rich tea or gingernut.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Nov 26, 2018)

I was doing my online grocery shop and opted for milk biscuits because they were lower in carb than tea biscuits, but didn’t look at ginger nut, must look.


----------



## Sharron1 (Nov 26, 2018)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I would like occasionally to have a biscuit with my coffee that doesn’t break the diabetic no no list.
> 
> Any suggestions ?


I have opted for thin dark chocolate digestive  (4 carbs). I was also told that Rich Tea was ok.


----------



## zuludog (Nov 26, 2018)

Biscuits are my weakness too
I stopped buying any kind of sweet biscuits ages ago, now I only get digestives. I tried sugar free digestives and they didn't taste very nice at all, so I get ordinary ones and ration myself

It's not only the biscuit that I like, it's the nibbling itself!  So recently I've started nibbling plain dry oatmeal biscuits. They slow me down, and are actually more pleasant than the sugar free digestives

I've just checked - Nairns fine milled oatcakes - 55% carbohydrates of which sugars are 0,9%  
                             LIDL Digestives                    65,2% carbohydrates of which sugars are 17,8 %


----------



## cakespirit (Nov 26, 2018)

Make your own biscuits.  That is the best way then you can put a low/zero sugar natural sweetener in them.   Although there are diabetic biscuits that are available, I've never found any that are suitable.  They are usually sweetened with a sugar alcohol called Maltitol, which has a high glycemic index.  Which makes it an odd choice for a products promoted for diabetics.  Especially because there are other sugar alcohols freely available like xylitol and erythritol that are diabetic friendly.


----------



## Lyn68 (Nov 26, 2018)

cakespirit said:


> Make your own biscuits.  That is the best way then you can put a low/zero sugar natural sweetener in them.   Although there are diabetic biscuits that are available, I've never found any that are suitable.  They are usually sweetened with a sugar alcohol called Maltitol, which has a high glycemic index.  Which makes it an odd choice for a products promoted for diabetics.  Especially because there are other sugar alcohols freely available like xylitol and erythritol that are diabetic friendly.[/QUOTE
> I’ve always been told to avoid any food  labelled as diabetic.


----------



## Sharron1 (Nov 26, 2018)

zuludog said:


> Biscuits are my weakness too
> I stopped buying any kind of sweet biscuits ages ago, now I only get digestives. I tried sugar free digestives and they didn't taste very nice at all, so I get ordinary ones and ration myself
> 
> It's not only the biscuit that I like, it's the nibbling itself!  So recently I've started nibbling plain dry oatmeal biscuits. They slow me down, and are actually more pleasant than the sugar free digestives
> ...


I also eat Nairns fine milled oatcakes.I find they are ok with or without anything.Lovely with peanut butter ​


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 26, 2018)

I only manage to stay sensible if we stick to garibaldis, rich tea and ginger nuts.

Chocolate digestives are disastrous, as I find it impossible to limit my consumption!!


----------



## CathyB (Nov 26, 2018)

I’m quite happy with the sugar free ones, I often take 3 or 4 max with me in a little pot so at meetings or with friends, I don’t feel left out


----------



## Poppie (Nov 26, 2018)

I really enjoy Nairns Chocolate Chip Oat biscuits - they are 6.4 carbs per biscuit and taste really nice.  Lovely with a coffee.  They do other flavours as well - ginger being one other.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Nov 26, 2018)

I too have tried sugar free and don’t like them.  I am one of those rare people who actually hate chocolate, have done since I was very little.  I have four boxes of oatcakes in my cupboard at any given time, usually because that’s often what I have for breakfast, but I wanted something tastier so I think I will include rich tea, thanks for all your suggestions.  I’ve never had a sweet tooth, and the only drinks I’ve ever taken even before my diabetes are sparkling water and always unsweetened black coffee going back years.  My biggest weakness has always been fruit and savouries.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Nov 26, 2018)

Plain digestives, great with full fat cottage cheese. Have found Sainsbury's is the best, nice creamy taste.  Some of the others are more acidic, or lacking in flavour, esp the low fat versions.  Chocolate digestives, love them, but am a "sometimes" person - sometimes have control, other times none at all.  so dont buy those very often.


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2018)

I eat Lotus biscuits, those slightly burnt caramel tasting ones, 5.7 carbs each ( if you can stop at one).


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Nov 26, 2018)

I’ll be honest, I am never sure what is a good carb intake daily is.  I read somewhere that it can be up to but no more than 90 gms, but anywhere between 20 and 90, but I guess we are all different


----------



## Bronco Billy (Nov 26, 2018)

An occasional biscuit is fine, don’t feel guilty.


----------



## Rachel64 (Nov 26, 2018)

I have rich tea fingers 3.6g of carbs each - usually find that 2 is enough .  I try not to have more than 100g carbs per day - sometimes it goes just over and sometimes it’s under but usually evens itself out


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Nov 26, 2018)

Robin said:


> I eat Lotus biscuits, those slightly burnt caramel tasting ones, 5.7 carbs each ( if you can stop at one).


seems a bit high, for such a small biscuit, and very hard to stop at one.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 26, 2018)

My favourites are gingernuts, I only have two occasionally


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 26, 2018)

Robin said:


> I eat Lotus biscuits, those slightly burnt caramel tasting ones, 5.7 carbs each ( if you can stop at one).


I had forgotten about those.  Mmmmm


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 27, 2018)

I must admit, I’ve just learned how many units of insulin I need to bolus for a brew and a couple of familiar biscuits. Almost equates to the number of seconds a dunk takes before collapse.


----------



## Barbara W (Nov 27, 2018)

If I do have a biscuit it would be a ginger nut.  Not had any for a while do like a dunk though lol


----------



## KindaScared (Nov 27, 2018)

Cant do biscuits, cant just eat a couple, once they are open they are like sirens calling me with their beautiful song lol


----------



## Drummer (Nov 27, 2018)

I have not found a low carb biscuit yet.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 27, 2018)

You’re right, Drummer, there aren’t any. None that go with a sit down, cup of tea and a fag (sorry, vape) anyway.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2018)

I actually find that the Belvita biscuits don't spike my levels. I was very sceptical when they claimed this, but in my case at least it does appear to be true


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 28, 2018)

Aye, but those paricular ‘biscuits’ are touted as breakfast bars rather than a snack. That’s outside the remit of the thread.

I don’t know what they do to the cranberry and orange in that particular flavour, but they contain no Vitamin C. None. Not even a trace. Plenty of other vitamins, in suspiciously even amounts, so I guess they are all added in. There’s no real way of telling whether they are vegan, perhaps one of our vegans could tell us.


----------



## Drummer (Nov 28, 2018)

There are low carb crackers you can bake quite easily - maybe cracker and cheese would be an option?


----------



## nonethewiser (Nov 28, 2018)

Malted milk biscuits have a lower carb content than some other biscuits, about 5g if I'm not mistaken.  

My personal preference is a Foxs Rocky which requires 1u of insulin.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Nov 28, 2018)

I like the Lotus biscuits too.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Nov 29, 2018)

i like the malted milk biscuits, Sainsbury’s own tea biscuits and their digestive, have tried them all this week so I am quite happy now that I have something to have with my coffee, just breaks the boredom a little.  I had a rather nice dessert after tea last night.  I buy a lot of berries as these are my favourite fruits, I love fruit, but have never been keen on bananas, grapes, apples and pears, so I never buy those.  Last night into a bowl I put one kiwi sliced, blackberries, blueberries, raspberries, and a few pomegranate seeds, then I crushed 2 digestive biscuits over, followed by some pouring organic double cream ———-it was relish!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 29, 2018)

Love biscuits, it's got to be a proper one though - choccy digestives are the best.  Lotus biscuits? Nah, never been a biscuit.  They're far too small.  It's the sort of thing found on the drinks making tray in hotel rooms or the side of your coffee saucer in a restaurant.  Just give me a proper biscuit.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 29, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Love biscuits, it's got to be a proper one though - choccy digestives are the best.  Lotus biscuits? Nah, never been a biscuit.  They're far too small.  It's the sort of thing found on the drinks making tray in hotel rooms or the side of your coffee saucer in a restaurant.  Just give me a proper biscuit.


And those Lotus biscuits if in the tea tray will be gone in a minute.  They are lovely, but a plain choc digestive trumps all, and I can use one of those before a walk with glee.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 29, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> And those Lotus biscuits if in the tea tray will be gone in a minute.  They are lovely, but a plain choc digestive trumps all, and I can use one of those before a walk with glee.



Plain or milk chocolate, I don't care. Quite like a chocolate hobnob as well.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 29, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Plain or milk chocolate, I don't care. Quite like a chocolate hobnob as well.


Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Nov 30, 2018)

What are Lotus biscuits ?


----------



## Robin (Nov 30, 2018)

Annette&Bertie said:


> What are Lotus biscuits ?


Yummy!
No, seriously here you go. They used to serve them individually wrapped with coffees in our local garden centre, then I discovered you could buy them by the whole packet!
https://www.waitrose.com/ecom/products/lotus-original-caramelised-biscuits/002791-1004-1005


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Nov 30, 2018)

Oh, now I know them, they’re delicious too.  I can get them from Waitrose, unfortunately as the nearest Waitrose is 40 miles away, and they don’t deliver to my area.  But now that I recognise them I’m sure I can get them.


----------



## Robin (Nov 30, 2018)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Oh, now I know them, they’re delicious too.  I can get them from Waitrose, unfortunately as the nearest Waitrose is 40 miles away, and they don’t deliver to my area.  But now that I recognise them I’m sure I can get them.


Our local co-op sell them too.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks Robin next time I am in town where there is one co-op only, I’ll have a wee look.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Dec 2, 2018)

Well you would never believe it, after asking what Lotus biscuits were, and where I could get them.  Doing my Morrisons shop I went to the biscuit section because I wanted to get Ryvita, and there were Lotus biscuits, so I got 2 packets


----------

